# Going to the UK ............



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 2, 2020)

Fly Fishing Rainbow Trout blanks along with two Sierra series Rainbow Trout all on Curly Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane .

Les


----------



## magpens (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh .... at first I thought it was YOU, Les, who was going to the UK. 

But those blanks will make a big hit at their destination ... they are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 2, 2020)

Outstanding blanks! I know there is a market for them. What is the procedure for the trout on the blank. What is your price for them? What kit were they built for? Lots of trout fishing here in the southeast mountains...me included.
Have a friend who is a British ex-pat. Relates many stories about fishing there.
Great photo, BTW.


----------

